# Discovery



## eagle37 (Dec 29, 2007)

I wrote this post yesterday, but it seems to have disappeared:

Anyway, I want to share a discovery. I'm transitioning back into
model railroading from woodworking, starting back up pretty
much from scratch. Don't even have benchwork yet, but I've
started on buildings to keep me busy while waiting for various
"stuff" to arrive. Since I plan to light most of my buildings, I
want them "glazed." I wasn't able to find anything to use in
a craft shop. While I was ripping open a packaged tool with my
usual impatience for this stuff it occurred to me--this plastic
packaging, when cut into little pieces, makes perfect glazing for
building windows! The package I cut open also has several 
"compartments" which are perfect for use as a "palette" when
painting, for mixing paints, small dabs of glue, cleaning brushes,
you name it. Use it and toss it. 

eagle73


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

That is because you posted it in the General Discussion section









http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=192


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I hate when that happens...


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I hate when that happens...


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

LOL

I was going to say you wrote it shortly after the hacker broke the site, and it was nuked


----------

